# any one use the "dremal" "sp" on their dogs nails?



## Lamora (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi, I know how to cut a dog's nails, Sadie's are black and kinda hard to see the quick, but Ive done it on other dogs before. I was taking her into a groomers to have them done, and I WAS pretty satified with them, until the last 2x. It looked like a "chop" job as my daughter called it, not short and really rough looking. I let it go the first time cuz they were busy, but this last time? I went back and asked if they could do a better job, and they said they wanted 2 dollars to do it again!! (i just came home, they didnt re-do it)

So, now I am going to do them myself. I have never used a dremal on nails before and I was just wondering if anyone used them and how are they used? I love the ides of filing them down. Sadie wont mind it, the groomers used them on her. 
Is there a special one I shold get? Or will any do? I seen the one for "pets" but I would like to have a cord, no batteries. If there is one out there like that, for pets, I havent seen it. 

Any advice and ideas would be appreciated~~ thanks in advance!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

The ones made specifically for pets are generally pretty crappy anyways. I use a dremel on my dogs nails, I have a corded and a cordless (which I use more). Its not hard to use at all, you just pick a speed and take your dogs paw and put the sanding disk up to the dogs nail and file away. Its really hard to get to the quik by using a dremel.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I have a dremel and love using it. However, you'll want to introduce it to your dog slowly (introduce it too fast and they may fear it, new sound, new feeling). They're fairly easy to use but if you're super concerned find a dog groomer and ask them if they could show/teach you. I'd suggest doing this at a mom and pop type groomer instead of something like PetSmart. One thing that I always remind people of when using the dremel is to not turn it on and just place it on the dog's nail but to do short touches to the nail as the action of the dremel/sand paper heats up the nail and is uncomfortable for dogs.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a cordless 2 speed Dremel brand grinder I bought at a local hardware store that has been going for 12 years now on the same rechargeable battery. If his fur gets tangled in it it stalls so only freaks him out and doesn't pull out hair. [And no using a sock to keep fur out isn't going to help as it is his tail that gets stuck in it!] When I used it on Artie I needed to watch out for the nose, curious little guy! A charge lasts for several weeks even though it is the original battery, I am very impressed with this device! I grind on either side of each nail so the part of the nail that can contact the ground has an angle to it which avoids grinding the quick and that bit of nail gets ground down as he walks on pavement very quickly. I mark the top of the nail before grinding as it grinds faster than you would think and I don't want to overdo it. I take off a triangle of nail, just the point back to the level of the inside angle to avoid the quick as well. Since you will be handling her feet a lot preparing to use the dremel get comfortable looking at the nails and noting how there are layers, a hard black outer shell and a softer lighter inner shell that surrounds the quick. I mostly take off the outer shell and leave the inner shell to wear down on its own. Max's nails look most like the last set of photos on this site and if you draw a line vertically through the middle of the photo on the right, that is about how I grind down his nails. His nails aren't as short as that dog's, I don't get the quick! http://www.lakesidevets.com/site/view/173225_TrimNails.pml

Max was introduced very slowly with loads of cookies but is worried about getting quicked. I did grind to the quick on a wonky dew claw once and the heat of the grinder penetrates deep into the nail fast and hurts. I know, I used it on my busted up thumbnail long ago. He is most comfortable if I am completely to one side so he doesn't feel trapped. Unfortunately *I* am most comfortable reaching over him some of the time. If I am able to keep his toes together he prefers that as well, just pushing the nail that is being worked on down a bit is more comfortable for him.

The nails not clicking on the floor length works for some dogs like Max but Sassy's nails always clicked. Different dogs, different foot structure. 

Google Doberdawn for a really good reference as to how to introduce the dremel. She gets the nails much shorter than I care to but otherwise this site is an excellent resource.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

I use a dremel-like product. My groomer mentioned I should only do 1 or 2 passes on each nail at a time to prevent a burning sensation, or heat on the dogs nail. It made sense to me, but I'm just not sure if it's true.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

If you have long hair, be sure it is pulled back and can't get caught in the dremmel.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

We use a pet dremel because Nia has always been a drama queen about nails and she screams. Plus half her nails are black so it's really hard to see. Dremeling is so much easier. Definitely pull the dog's hair away from the dremel and if you have long hair be careful!! It'll grind your hair into it and pull on it really hard like I did lol. It does stop though if that happens which is good but it's really hard to untangle your hair from it.


----------



## Lamora (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi again~ thanks for all the responses. Sadie is used to the dremel, she has been to a groomer since she was a puppy and they all used them. Not a prob for her (I watch thru windows ) I didnt think about it getting too hot, thanks for the reminder. Her nails are really long now, going to get the things i need tomorrow. Should I cut first? then file them?(that is what I was going to do),or just use the file till they are short. 
Her nails grow out so fast. (I hate long nails on dogs-- dont ask-- i dont know) It has only been 3 wks since last time, but that was a sloppy job anyway. 

And yes, I do have long hair, sorta, so that will need to be put up, again, thnks for the reminder. 

Wish me luck?? She is pretty good about other ppl doing it. Not sure how she will be with me. Shes a good girl tho, wont take her long to learn. or me for that matter. 

Thanks again


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

I use a dremmel with my rottie. She absolutely HATED to have her nails clipped. I had to have someone else clip while I was laying on her while she screamed bloody murder. One day I decided to try the dremmel and she was so happy she forgot to protest, lol. I have dremmeled her nails from that first time, more than one or two 'passes over', but I'm very careful to not go too many times over one spot not to generate heat. 

I used to have her laying down, but I read on here a recomendation to have the dog standing up and hold the feet like a farrier holds a horse's hoof ... and that is much better, she just patiently stands there waiting for me to finish.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a dremel multipro. It was bought for actual purposes, not dog nails.. but it's been useful for dogs too. I have smaller dogs that have longer fur. I can't see well enough if they are on a grooming table. I prefer them in my lap upsidown to do their nails. *shrug* I never clip nails except dewclaws. I only dremel. If needed I can do a paw, and then come back and redo it if I think I've spent too much time on them as it does get hot from too much quick sanding.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

hast said:


> I use a dremmel with my rottie. She absolutely HATED to have her nails clipped. I had to have someone else clip while I was laying on her while she screamed bloody murder. One day I decided to try the dremmel and she was so happy she forgot to protest, lol. I have dremmeled her nails from that first time, more than one or two 'passes over', but I'm very careful to not go too many times over one spot not to generate heat.
> 
> *I used to have her laying down, but I read on here a recomendation to have the dog standing up and hold the feet like a farrier holds a horse's hoof ... and that is much better, she just patiently stands there waiting for me to finish.*


^ This! Also, don't put pressure on the dremel--use a light touch and let the sander do the work for you. One of my dogs fought like an idiot on one single foot and I couldn't figure out why, until I realized that his pastern area is slightly angled out and the way I was holding his foot wasn't a natural position for that particular foot. I've seen groomers, pet owners, vets, etc holding the foot in a really unnatural position and the dogs fight the foot holding, not necessarily the nail trimming/grinding.


----------



## Lamora (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, we looked at the dremels yesterday, didnt get one tho. (unexpected bill popped up) But I know what one I want for what I want to use it for anyway. We did get her nails cut by the groomers tho,(7$ for that) BUT!! THEIR dremel wasnt working!! So IDK. Guess I will have to take a file to her nails tomorrow. I will get this done tho! I promise! 

They hurt her leg tho, we were standing right there with her and the "girl" came and did her front paws ok, but when she went for her hind leg, She didnt go over her like they normally do, stood at her side and brought it outwards. She twisted it somehow, made Sadie yip pretty loud, made me want to hit!! My DH was with me then, even he said "last time for them" but Sadie is ok. She even got a new tug-toy for her good behavior. But yea-- she isnt going back to them. 3 strikes~~ your out.


----------



## msminnamouse (Jul 14, 2008)

I use a grinder (Dremel is a brand) about 99% of the time on dogs that I groom. I hate clipping nails, even when correctly done and with a sharp cutter, you can still put pressure on the quick and some dogs are very sensitive or big babies. You can also cut off too much nail and into the quick if the dog jerks. Grinding nails is way safer (if you use it properly and safely) and the dogs like it much better, in my experience. The noise factor can be an issue but there are ways to combat this.


----------



## kjames (Jan 22, 2012)

In my opinion, and my expertise using the dremel tool it's terribly laborious on behalf of me to fast a dogs nail. I've quicked dogs nails many times, and i have heard that it appears like once we cut our nails too short. How they came to that conclusion, i do not grasp. Some dogs yelp and therefore the others simply stand there like nothing happened. To me it feels like the styptic (sp)powder hurts them a lot of as a result of it feels like it burns. Well to urge the quicks to recede, it feels like your doing everything right, from what i do know. perhaps strive dremeling a lot of round the fast (top, sides, under) to urge as shut as potential. I do grasp that the fast recedes if the nail is quicked, also. i do know you dont wish to travel and fast all of your dogs toenails though...ouch! there's a vet here who can primarily carterize (sp) the nails whereas below sedation. It makes the nails appear as if very little nubs, and lasts a reasonably durable. The owner of the search I work at had it done to her three-legged pit bull, as a result of the click drove ehr nuts on her hardwood!


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I've used nothing but a dremmel, and I love it. My Cash has been used to a dremmel since he was a pup, and if you know how to use it and do it properly, they can be very simple to use. The key is to use a "rounding" method, to just expose the quicks, but not touch them.. sometimes this is tricky but the dog will let you know if your getting too close and you can usually see the quicks if your dog has light colored nails. Once the quicks are exposed, they naturally "hide" back into the nail, thus making the nails shorter, and they don't grow back as quickly. I suppose every dog is different, but it works great for me. When I got Thumper at 8 weeks old, I dremmeled his nails twice a week to expose hima nd get him used to it.. he's much bigger than Cash but I've got him to the point where he will lie on his back between my legs and patiently let me do his nails. Which is very nice because if he fought me doing his nails he would probably win.. he's pretty strong lol.


----------



## LISAinTN (Mar 30, 2009)

The following link helped me tremendously in learning how to trim my dogs nails with a dremel. It's a long read, but well worth it, in my opinion. Hope it helps.

Lisa

http://homepages.udayton.edu/~jmerenski1/doberdawn/index.html


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I use a Dremel Multi Pro on Busters nails. I started with some little battery powered thing when he was a 25lb 10 week old with him upside down in my lap. Now he lays on his side and I usually have to wake him when Im done. It's the only way he's ever known to have his nails done.

I prefer cordless. The outlets in my home arent always in a great place for grinding nails so the cordless allows me to take the tool to him. 

It IS possible to quick a dog with a dremel. Im not sure Bus noticed but I felt horrible...and I no longer do nails when my girls are distracting me. Keep long hair pulled back (yours and the dogs!) and keep in mind the dremel WILL sand skin or human nails very easily. From experience, it burns like crazy when you hit your hand with it.


----------

